# Bottling a still cider



## nvs-brews (15/5/15)

So i have had a look around the net and... still feel non the wiser.

From what i have seen people say bottle as is, do not prime/carbonate/bottle condition..

WELL i know that cider is usually pretty shit for carbonation anyhow and often fades quickly,
so has anyone bottled a still cider?

My idea was use a small amount of dextrose to get a CO2 barrier but not enough to get any real carbonation...
Say maybe 1/4 teaspoon in a PET bottle..

opinions on that?


----------



## Vini2ton (15/5/15)

I'd just bottle it. Have you racked it at all? I'll probably end up a bit spritzy anyway from suspended CO2.


----------



## nvs-brews (15/5/15)

nah not bottled as yet..
Just started fermenting 2 days ago, but wanted to do a still to suit the style of cider..


----------



## Lincoln2 (15/5/15)

3 x carb lollies. You can't beat that champagne style fizz and the chicks love it. Plus, it's PET; what can go wrong?


----------



## TimT (15/5/15)

You can just bottle it. If it was made from some store fruit juice or canned concentrate I'd probably carbonate it to give it a bit of zing. Some cider should just be treated like a complex wine though - carbonation would interfere with some of the flavours.


----------



## Lincoln2 (15/5/15)

TimT said:


> You can just bottle it. If it was made from some store fruit juice or canned concentrate I'd probably carbonate it to give it a bit of zing. Some cider should just be treated like a complex wine though - carbonation would interfere with some of the flavours.


Your masculine bathing suit, mo and brylcreem are no match for my monocle and chin whiskers, you damned scoundrel.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iRTB-FTMdk


----------



## TimT (16/5/15)

Chap hop! Clearly you are a puissant foe! The one time I attempted that it was rather woeful, but perhaps I can give you a learned disquisition on all things beery?

https://youtu.be/XWyzZ-4qpWY


----------



## Yeastfridge (16/5/15)

nvs-brews said:


> WELL i know that cider is usually pretty shit for carbonation anyhow and often fades quickly,
> so has anyone bottled a still cider?


What do you mean it fades quickly? The carbonation? Are you capping with crown seals or corks? Not saying it couldn't happen but I've never had carbonation fade in anything I've brewed. I'm just wondering where the carbon dioxide would go. 

I've bottled a bunch of still cider a few weeks ago, just bottled it and hoped that the residual gas in solution was enough to protect it. So far so good. 

Once had some really amazing ten-year-old Champagne that had lost a bit of fizz (probably through the cork) but that's it.


----------



## Airgead (18/5/15)

No Jeffrey... those are my time travel trousers...

Cider holds carbonation the same as a beer. What it doesn't hold is a head once poured which can give the impression of less carbonation. Its all to do with the amount of protein in apples (low) compared to barley (high).

Cheers
Dave

No... those are my tea trousers.


----------

